

Startup events in over 150 communities worldwide - AndriusWSR
http://www.worldstartupevents.org/

======
beary_IB
Thanks for the effort to put all the events up! Very helpful for us, the
community :)

------
lmnovo
Well thought I am very interesting on spreading the word!

------
widget_mx
Well done, there are events from everywhere

------
ezrepotein
All the events in one place, nice.

------
InfodataGeek
So much of informations! #ILIKE!

------
NikaSaniuk
Good job! Thank you, guys!

~~~
AndriusWSR
Thanks to the community!

------
Marinca
Keep up the good work!

~~~
AndriusWSR
Thanks!

------
kathl_fritzsche
Great initiative!

------
piotron
Great idea :)

------
AugustinJarak
Very nice :)

------
cmeichow
thumbs up! keep it going!!

~~~
AndriusWSR
Will do. Go army!

------
team_badger
well done and gratis :)

------
aikordek
awesome! :)

